# Mitre Saws



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Looking to buy a double bevel compound mitre saw and was wondering what people are using/recommend?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sliding? I have a DeWalt, and it cuts everything up to 14" wide. Drawback- it is heavy to transport. Otherwise I love it; and the stand it comes with is awesome, better than any other stand I've used. Plus it helps to have a bro who works for the company and can get discount tools and free repairs... 

Most guys in the industry like the Makitas the best, as they are extremely accurate and light; Ridgid has the best warranty.

Personally I would avoid Black & Decker, Ryobi, and Mastercraft, unless you are only planning to use it VERY seldom and for few and small projects.

Also, if you plan on doing any crown moulding, I have found that a little red plastic gizmo that they sell at Home Depot saves a lot of headaches. You place it against the saw's fence and it holds the moulding in the right position.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

The best sliding mitre saw Is the hitachi. My company installs crown moulding. We install 4 - 5 houses a week and that's our favorite. We've used almost every other slider out there and the hitachi is by far the best in terms of quality and accuracy. They are not cheap and not found at home depot but they are worth every penny.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Home depot just had a sweet sale on milwaukee this past weekend, was 599 for a 12" compound dual bevel sliding mitre saw, with stand ........ I missed it because my dad decided to go in with me on it too late on sunday - and the sale ended....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I wish I can justify that kind of money on tools. I just have a dinky Mastercraft that I bought for $99. I hate it, but have to live with it because I only need to do my basement. After that, it will be a piece of junk.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

